# Maccabee is looks mostly normal again



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee visited the groomer today. His hair is shorter than i normally prefer, but a short haircut was necessary to even out his uneven hair after having portions of his front legs shaved for IV placement during surgery in May and partial shaving to remove mats at his last grooming.

My boy is cute again!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's just adorable!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Maccabee looks mostly normal again*



HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee visited the groomer today. His hair is shorter than i normally prefer, but a short haircut was necessary to even out his uneven hair after having portions of his front legs shaved for IV placement during surgery in May and partial shaving to remove mats at his last grooming.
> 
> My boy is cute again!


Your boy certainly is cute, but I think he always was even throughout his ordeal.
How is he doing health wise. Is he completely back to normal without any side effects? He certainly had a bad time of it.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Maccabee LOOKS GOOD!! He appears healthy and happy. He's lucky to have you as his mama.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww sweet baby!! you look wonderful!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Very cute! So glad he is doing Ok. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a doll! Glad to hear he is doing well.:clap2:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

He looks awesome, wow, didn't know he even had a gray nose!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

Maccabee appears to be healthy. He is going to have his 3-month post-op blood work done next weekend.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Ruth4Havs said:


> He looks awesome, wow, didn't know he even had a gray nose!!


He used to be almost completely black. Coal black. He'b been getting lighter and lighter. Tom said he closely resembles his Nike at the corresponding ages. Nike is mostly silver now. Tyler's mom also said he looks a lot like Tyler looked at various ages (Tyler is Maccabee's great-uncle). Tyler is silver now. I suspect Maccabee will continue to lighten, which is fine as I love silver dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Maccabee looks fantastic! It is SO great to see him looking so happy and HEALTHY!!!

Ruth, are you talking about the skin on his nose or the hair? Maccabee's hair is silver, but I'm pretty sure the skin is black. I's just shine from the bright light that makes it look grey.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwww....Look at that precious face!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So good to see Macabee looking healthy and beautiful!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> Maccabee looks fantastic! It is SO great to see him looking so happy and HEALTHY!!!
> 
> Ruth, are you talking about the skin on his nose or the hair? Maccabee's hair is silver, but I'm pretty sure the skin is black. I's just shine from the bright light that makes it look grey.


Karen is correct. Btw, both photos were taken in natural light without flash. The sun was shining directly on him in the first pic, while the second one was in more indirect light. His coloring in the second pic is pretty accurate.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

krandall said:


> Maccabee looks fantastic! It is SO great to see him looking so happy and HEALTHY!!!
> 
> Ruth, are you talking about the skin on his nose or the hair? Maccabee's hair is silver, but I'm pretty sure the skin is black. I's just shine from the bright light that makes it look grey.


Maybe, but a grey nose would be pretty cool!


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

I love his cut...the 2nd picture is my favorite.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Maybe, but a grey nose would be pretty cool!


There are a very few "blue" Havanese with blue/grey skin. But I don't believe it is considered an acceptable color for showing, so breeders don't work to produce it. I have a friend whose dogs once produced a blue (and white) puppy, though.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

You're right what a cute guy, love the tongue hanging out. So glad he's doing well!


----------

